# Dish 1000



## norton54 (Feb 2, 2006)

I installed my vip211 last week and noticed I wasn't getting any of the new Hd stations so I called E* and they for got to inform me that I need to upgrade my dish from the 500 to the 1000. She set up an installation for the following Friday which I had to leave work early for. The installer arrived but only had dish500's on his truck and said it would work instead of the dish 1000, but my wife said no way, she doesn't want a second dish on her house! I then called Dish network to ask what was going on but got somebody that couldn't speak English so I never did figure out if I'm getting a dish1000 or not. Anybody else run into this?


----------



## airman (Oct 10, 2003)

If you want to get the full functionallity out of your ViP 211 then you will need to get the Dish 1000 antenna installed to replace the 500 that you presently have. The Dish 1000 picks up the 129 Sat that has all the new HD channels as well as the 110 and 119 birds for SD channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Or wait a week (hopefully) and get a Dish1000 Plus instead. Then you will be able to get your Indianapolis HD locals via satellite (as well as any OTA reception).


----------



## Wicker 54 (May 7, 2006)

What is this with the Dish 1000 ? I have a 500 Dish and a Super Dish and i get all the HD channels on my VIP 211.. The tech guy said i would get a better signal useing the 2 Dish,s.. Will i have to upgrade to the 1000 in the near future? Thanks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Dish 1000 is just a single dish way to get the three satellites. If you already get all your channels (including HD) with your current setup there is no need to change.

The Plus dishes (D1000+ and D500+) add in a new satellite at "118" (118.75°). The only people who need this dish are those who have their HD locals there. The plus dishes are also becoming the home to international programming, but at this point there is no need to change dishes if one is already receiving their signals elsewhere.


----------



## norton54 (Feb 2, 2006)

James Long said:


> The Dish 1000 is just a single dish way to get the three satellites. If you already get all your channels (including HD) with your current setup there is no need to change.
> 
> The Plus dishes (D1000+ and D500+) add in a new satellite at "118" (118.75°). The only people who need this dish are those who have their HD locals there. The plus dishes are also becoming the home to international programming, but at this point there is no need to change dishes if one is already receiving their signals elsewhere.


You mean after all this, that the only way to get my HD locals is to have a "plus" dish?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

HD locals are few and far between anyway. Indianapolis, Detroit and 2 or 3 others will be on 118 which requires 1000+/500+.

I don't know if Bloomington is in the Indianapolis DMA or not. If so you need the + dish.


----------

